# Bug ID help needed



## corman842 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi! A mysterious new bug has entered my home, and I'm trying to figure out what it is. There's quite a few of them in our laundry room, which attaches to the kitchen. A few have made their way into the kitchen as well. Came out of no where, I only started noticing them yesterday but there is already a fair number of them in the house. Any help would be greatly appreciated! They're real small, so I did have some trouble getting a clear picture. Thanks!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Put a few in an old jar, lidded.

Take your sample to the county Agriculture Extension Office in your city.

Ask them, they more than likely know what and how to rid you of them and their kin.


ED


----------



## erikjamison (Feb 23, 2017)

Pests are not only harmful to your property but they can also lead to some health issues. So, you must give special attention to their inspection and timely treatment.


----------

